# Another wacker............



## Guest (Feb 24, 2006)

So this afternoon I was driving down the highway (at a pretty good clip)...... when out of NOWHERE comes this dark colored crown vic with a push bar/siren setup on the front. I USUALLY get right out of the way but I noticed it had commercial plates on it, so I got over as soon as I could without endangering anyone.. I also noticed that this "cruiser" had a pretty trick LED assembly which took up the entire width of the top of the windshield. As I moved over to let the car pass (I'm still doing 80'ish), this thing BLOWS by me......... and as it does I notice that the female operator is having a helluva cellphone concersation with somebody........ And as I look down at the door, it says "CASTLE SECURITY"........ Where the fuck are *YOU* going in that Nerf cruiser at 90MPH ????????????????????? A lockout ?

just venting.........


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

obviously you've never had to protect the castle when the drawbridge is stuck in the down position. last time it happened Ma Highway couldn't get to it for weeks. This is a complete breach in security that requires the mobilization of various organizations ASAP. (Thus the use of the cell phone)

There's no need to rush to judgment


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Not all MSP cruisers have State plates you know, nor are all they CVs. Don't judge a book by its cover or a cruiser by its plate/make.


----------



## Curious EMT (Apr 1, 2004)

npd_323 said:


> Not all MSP cruisers have State plates you know, nor are all they CVs. Don't judge a book by its cover or a cruiser by its plate/make.


Like this? :huh:


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2006)

thanks npd.......... it was the decals that gave it away......


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Numerous campus police departments have commercial plates... private colleges have commercial plates on ALL their vehicles. This clearly wasn't the case here, but...


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

npd_323 said:


> Not all MSP cruisers have State plates you know, nor are all they CVs. Don't judge a book by its cover or a cruiser by its plate/make.


That was NOT an MSP vehicle.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

> it was the decals that gave it away......


I know. I was just talking in general. (without decals)


----------



## quality617 (Oct 14, 2003)

JoninNH said:


> Numerous campus police departments have commercial plates... private colleges have commercial plates on ALL their vehicles. This clearly wasn't the case here, but...


That's strange. I've never seen a campus department around here with commercial plates. BU, NU, BC, HU and I believe MIT all have vanity plates. The smaller departments just have regular passenger plates.


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

I'd take that plate and run it then file an Improper Operation form with the RMV. Let her or her boss do some explaining at a hearing with you present.


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

USMCTrooper said:


> I'd take that plate and run it then file an Improper Operation form with the RMV. Let her or her boss do some explaining at a hearing with you present.


They are complete wackers...You should see some of the people working for them. The owner is a special in Kingston as well. Q-5 Tpr was correct, I did a ton of details at King Richards Faire in Carver last fall and Castle does the security. Not exactly sure why considering they hire at least 10 detail officers everyday. All of their cars are wacked out...LED's, sirens, etc.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

King Richard's Faire...that must be a real 'geek-fest'. What kind of a geek fest would it be without whacker security:jestera: ?


----------

